# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Utility- Api Guide

## Pino

http://www.mentalis.org/agnet/apiguide.shtml

Download from above link!




> API-Guide has over 900 functions, all documented, and explained with an example. Several functions also have a dotNET equivalent and dotNET example code.


Please note I did not design this program but I use it and find it very helpful, and would like to let other people know about it  :Smilie:

----------

